# b-29 auxillary power unit (APU)



## shane-g (May 5, 2008)

Hello everyone, i have just been given a B-29 apu as a project engine, its a v-twin petrol engine made by andover motors corporation.I was just wondering if anyone had any manuals for the engine. thanks for looking.

shane gladman.


----------



## frcpcr (Jul 23, 2008)

Greetings Shane,
This is proof that it is indeed a small world! I am currently restoring an APU. The tag above the throttle control indicates: Andover Motors Corp., Air Corps Type D-2 MFGS. Model-V32 Air Corps serial No. 6149...

I am a docent at our local air museum and since I ride and maintain a 67 Shovelhead they thought I'd be a good candidate to get the apu runnin!!

I have a contact for technical info. Perhaps I can help you?! Is your unit complete? 

CR


----------



## newinertia (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi guys-
I have recently acquired a Andover / Fairchild V-32 a.p.u. and would like to do a complete restoration, I do not have the generator, but everything else is there. It has 383 hours on it and was rebuilt in 1952 at 290 hrs, all good signs! I am REALLY looking for paperwork, manuals, and a way to trace its service life- i.e. 
what planes it has been in, what bombing runs...... is this possible?


----------



## bvkalen (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, I was reading your post about the Andover V-32 auxillary power unit. I have recently acquired two of them, in crates, pickled, complete with moisture- removing spark plug inserts . They also have parts breakdown manuals and overhaul instructions. I have priced the manuals, and they are as much as $40. (yes, you can still buy them!) but if you need any specs or info, I will be happy to share.

I work for a company that used to convert Grumman HU-16 Albatrosses into 22 passenger Island hoppers for Resorts International. Apparently, during the retrofit process, they decided to do away with the APUs and crated them up and sold them for surplus. A friend of mine snatched up two of them and stuck them in his garage. Well, that was twenty years ago, and they were still there. He was cleaning out his garage, and called me and asked me if I still was interested in them. Naturally, I jumped at the opportunity.

You said that your APU was missing the generator. Well, thats a shame, because the generator is a combination generator-starter. The alternative is to start it manually, which is a drag. There should be a manual recoil starter assembly on the flywheel side of the engine. 

Anyway, I would be happy to help you in any way that I can. I intend to restore my two as well, since they are complete. I may also be interested in selling them once I hear them run.

I have extensive experience in small engine repair, so if you need any tips or pointers, let me know. Good luck!!~ Bruce


----------



## apple1379 (Dec 11, 2009)

frcpcr said:


> Greetings Shane,
> This is proof that it is indeed a small world! I am currently restoring an APU. The tag above the throttle control indicates: Andover Motors Corp., Air Corps Type D-2 MFGS. Model-V32 Air Corps serial No. 6149...
> 
> I am a docent at our local air museum and since I ride and maintain a 67 Shovelhead they thought I'd be a good candidate to get the apu runnin!!
> ...



Hi, 
I've recently stummbled upon an APU and know nothing about it would like more info on it. Like what it was really used for, and to be honest if its worth anything!


----------



## apple1379 (Dec 11, 2009)

bvkalen said:


> Hi, I was reading your post about the Andover V-32 auxillary power unit. I have recently acquired two of them, in crates, pickled, complete with moisture- removing spark plug inserts . They also have parts breakdown manuals and overhaul instructions. I have priced the manuals, and they are as much as $40. (yes, you can still buy them!) but if you need any specs or info, I will be happy to share.
> 
> I work for a company that used to convert Grumman HU-16 Albatrosses into 22 passenger Island hoppers for Resorts International. Apparently, during the retrofit process, they decided to do away with the APUs and crated them up and sold them for surplus. A friend of mine snatched up two of them and stuck them in his garage. Well, that was twenty years ago, and they were still there. He was cleaning out his garage, and called me and asked me if I still was interested in them. Naturally, I jumped at the opportunity.
> 
> ...



Hi, I've recently stummbled on a APU, but know nothing about them. Would like info. -Ted


----------



## lharbin (Aug 29, 2010)

shane-g said:


> Hello everyone, i have just been given a B-29 apu as a project engine, its a v-twin petrol engine made by andover motors corporation.I was just wondering if anyone had any manuals for the engine. thanks for looking.
> 
> shane gladman.


Hello good people, I have 3 apu's one some what complete with all kinds of spare parts with a service manual included... anybody interested? contact me at [email protected]


----------



## muttigh (Jun 14, 2011)

Bruce , I have as you, one in the same engine. I aquired mine a number of years ago, and was sold to me as a welder. It came to me as only a unit and I have no tech data, and have been searching for some for a while.

This unit that I Have came less a fuel tank, of which I used a small outboard motor tank and works quit well. Any tech manuals or the knowledge of where to aquire them would be of help.

thanks Gord


----------



## 520jack (Nov 18, 2012)

frcpcr said:


> Greetings Shane,
> This is proof that it is indeed a small world! I am currently restoring an APU. The tag above the throttle control indicates: Andover Motors Corp., Air Corps Type D-2 MFGS. Model-V32 Air Corps serial No. 6149...
> 
> I am a docent at our local air museum and since I ride and maintain a 67 Shovelhead they thought I'd be a good candidate to get the apu runnin!!
> ...


 
Hi there. I am also working on an APU. Mine is complete and I have a few spare parts but it has been sitting outside for a number of years. A parts breakdown would be a big help. Thanks.


----------



## 520jack (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi Bruce. I have an APU that I want to work on, a parts breakdown would be a big help.


----------



## gsuk (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a chance to buy an incomplete b-29 APU. It is missing the generator portion and the heads, it is baisically the block, crankshaft, piston rods and flywheel. I am unsure of what the value of this is in the condition, so I don't know what to pay for it. 

Does anyone have any ideas how to value this?

Thank you!


----------



## jdkaterc46 (Mar 12, 2013)

Good Morning
I maintain a DC3 with an APU, I believe it is an Ecilpse Model, I don't have any MM Wiring infor. request any help available.
Thanks [email protected]


----------



## rambo (Jan 20, 2017)

apple1379 or anybody: how do i buy the manuals and instructions for andover V-32apu and fly wheel puller please send me PM.


----------

